# tyre pressure survey



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

What do you guys run ...street and track setups.

Makes sense to give your tyre and rim sizes...if you want you can give suspension setup (agx, eibach, tein, GC, etc...)


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I always add 3 PSI over what the recommendations are in every car I've ever owned. I run 32/F and 29/R with the b13. I don't think that rim size within reason makes any difference.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

with my 205/40 16 yokohama A520's i run 40psi. i don't mind the harshness cause i get better gas mileage when i run them that high. *note* no tire wear when i do that either, they've been on the car for almost 3 years and almost 30,000 miles and still have approx. 30% tread left.


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

I opened the thread but didn't post my data..

195/55 15 kuhmo...34f - 32r psi

wheel size doesn't make a difference but i wanted to differentiate between just posting tyre diameter and profile but omitting the wheel size.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

15" 195/50 w/ 38f 30r daily(30.5mpg average)
32f 30r strip(helps me keep from turning rubber to smoke.)


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

205/40/17

Street 35-40 front and rear

Track - 32 front 29 Rear


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

You race 17s at the track??


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes i do, it actually does slow me down but the rims dont weight that much for being 17" rims: 15.1 lbs. I used to run 14" steelies but they are now on my dad's car.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Street - 35 all around, but might change it up to 35F/32R.

Track - dont know cause ive never gone  must go sometime though.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I run around 35f/32r with 15" tires. I just went from 205/50 to 195/50 (Potenza S-o3s, on sale, and they are badass!). And for the track (road course, not drag strip), I leave them about the same. For auto-x, on my other (street)tires, I had to go around 38-40f. I'd play around with the rear to get the rear to handle the way I wanted. Usually ended up around 28-30r.

Khiem


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

35's all around on street

45 front and 40 rear when autocrossing (205/50/15 azenis)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

32 rear 34 front cold 215x45x17 yoko intermidiate(daily driving)
28 rear 30 front cold 205x50x15 dunlop DO1J(track)


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

205/40/17 kumho and bf goodrich tires...run 40-45 pounds.
205/55/14 nitto drag radials i run 15-20 pounds


----------

